# Future upgrades... UGI



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Seeing there is not much to do and no discussions in this forum I want to see what you peepz will upgrade promptly or inside 2007!!

Myself
BB7 or Hayes MAG brakes
Chainguide (I may have to change bottom bracket or something)
Shifters (something cheap, maybe Shimano Hone or below)
Tires (Maxxis Highroller front with Kenda Nevegal in the back or Minion DHR back)
Grips (Oruy probably) 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

well. i just got my brand new bb7 brakes from las tuesday  and since now i'm jobless :madmax: i dont want to think about any UGI's for the moment... buuuuuuuut one thing i really want is a new frame 4 my other bike. 
A dual suspension frame will be very nice .:skep:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Gold hope pro 2 hub (rear) in about two weeks, unless someone make me a brainwash to ignore all the mech issues with Hadley's  I really like hadley's but a falling rear hub, specially a 150X12, would represent a loooong time of no riding (that is the one piece of your bike you dont want it to fail.... alog with derailleur hangers... )

And hopefully a new frame, the dirtbag, although it will only make sense if I start to spend more time in the air than in the ground (I have to grow bigger [email protected], though).


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I dont see a Dirbag away from me too, 999 bucks seems a good deal


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Nothing...zero...zip.... 0

Well, that's what I want, but I can't say I'll keep that promise....

Hope M4 looks nice, along with Sram X.9 stuff..... naahhh, I'm fine right now. Maybe some tires or something. I really can't say.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

hi guys! Ive already got some bling to show u guys! I bought myself a new giro encinal helmet and got some new pedals from my folks for christmas. 
picked up a big blue book of bicycle repair and will be getting some tools on wednesday. (ill keep u updated on that too).

(all threads are worthless without pics)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> ....(all threads are worthless without pics)


Hey, how are we supposed to take pics of something we haven't even ordered, or even really planned on ordering?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Wow... my list is long now... 

- New wheels - Front Alex FD26/DT Competition/Hope XC - Rear Alex DP20/DT Competition/Hope Bulb (hubs already pposted pics)
- Race Face Deus X-Type Crankset (already posted pics)
- Pedals Time ATAC Alium
- X.7 RD and shifters
- PG950 Cassette
- Schwalbe Nobby Nics... Front 2.4", Rear 2.25"
- Panaracer Rampage 2.35" (lost in Correos limbo.. may show up someday)
- Magura Louise BAT 180/160 with "regular" SL

That's half bike!!! :eekster:


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> Wow... my list is long now...
> 
> - New wheels - Front Alex FD26/DT Competition/Hope XC - Rear Alex DP20/DT Competition/Hope Bulb (hubs already pposted pics)
> - Race Face Deus X-Type Crankset (already posted pics)
> ...


hey warp, I saw those cranks at my LBS the other day... dammn theyre sweet. 
and nice to see, or rather not see a new frame on ur future upgrades. (i guess that would make a brand new bike)


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Pushed DHX C 
Panaracer Rampages or Kenda Nevegals 
DT 5.1 and decent spokes :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> ....DT 5.1 and decent spokes :eekster: :eekster:


Now who's copying who?


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Now who's copying who?


Yer right.... but I can't stand the pressure of everyone critisizing me about my roadie spokes!!!! :cryin:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> - Panaracer Rampage 2.35" (lost in Correos limbo.. may show up someday)


Why was that?? :eekster:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Why was that?? :eekster:


I dunno... The tyre was sent on Nov-18th... but it hasn't showed up at the Post Office!

I went last week and I got the same rap Rzoz got... "Customs is delayed, it may show up anytime soon".

My brakes just left the USA last Dec-30th... but Rzoz and Tacu had their stuff leaving the US someday middle december and stuff hasn't showed up either.

Lesson learned for next year... save your bucks in December and better get stuff sent to you by mid-january. Or buy it by December and make the seller to ship until january.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Our stuff left Chad on Dec 12, arrived on Mexico the 18th and its suppose to reach the office tomorrow or this week


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> I dunno... The tyre was sent on Nov-18th... but it hasn't showed up at the Post Office!
> 
> I went last week and I got the same rap Rzoz got... "Customs is delayed, it may show up anytime soon".
> 
> ...


Thats disturbing.... I hope nothing happens with the rest of the stuff :skep:

My fork was first sent the 4th of December, resent again the 26th and reached aduana the 
28th
It was sent by Global Express Guaranteed. Chad told me that it should be here in around 7 days, but I dont think he was considering customs delay...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Thats disturbing.... I hope nothing happens with the rest of the stuff :skep:
> 
> My fork was first sent the 4th of December, resent again the 26th and reached aduana the
> 28th
> It was sent by Global Express Guaranteed. Chad told me that it should be here in around 7 days, but I dont think he was considering customs delay...


I think none of us was really expecting a large custom overload...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I think none of us was really expecting a large custom overload...


Maybe we clogged the system??? :skep: :skep:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Thats disturbing.... I hope nothing happens with the rest of the stuff :skep:
> 
> My fork was first sent the 4th of December, resent again the 26th and reached aduana the
> 28th
> It was sent by Global Express Guaranteed. Chad told me that it should be here in around 7 days, but I dont think he was considering customs delay...


I dunno about the Air Parcel service, which is how our stuff was sent, but for EMS or Global Express you should be making frequent calls to Fonopost (i dont have the number but you can get it on Sepomex website). I found that those are the only guys who know the whereabouts of the stuff. Do not trust in the Sepomex website as it is seldom updated properly (on time I picked up a package at the post office a week before sepomex website told it has cleared customs). Do not trust either on the guys at the postal office giving you a notification that your package is ready to be pick up (NO, they wont deliver your package to your place as you will need to pay custom duties directly at the postal office. Don´t expect your package will appear some day at your door, it will never happen).

Long story make short, when using sepomex (or USPS for that matter) you must be extremely dilligent tracking your package directly at Fonopost. If you trust only on the mailman notification/delivery or Sepomex website, your package might be sent back to the US just because it was waiting for you at the post office and you never picked up regardless if nobody told you it was ready for you to pick it up. It kinda suck but it's the way it is.

EDIT: Fonopost 5385-09-00 y 5385-09-60


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> ....Don´t expect your package will appear some day at your door, it will never happen).....


Thanks for the advise, but sometimes a package DOES appear at your door, or you get a notification you need to pay customs.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Thanks for the advise, but sometimes a package DOES appear at your door, or you get a notification you need to pay customs.


Well, it will appear at your door as long as you dont have to pay duties, otherwise it will not be delivered to your door (Sepomex mailman do not collect duties). As for the notification, it could or could not be delivered (due to negligence), I only said i wouldn´t trust it will appear. IMHO, is better to call Fonopost to be 100% sure where the package is.

As I said before, this is strictly for Sepomex deliveries.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Well, it will appear at your door as long as you dont have to pay duties, otherwise it will not be delivered to your door (Sepomex mailman do not collect duties). As for the notification, it could or could not be delivered (due to negligence), I only said i wouldn´t trust it will appear. IMHO, is better to call Fonopost to be 100% sure where the package is.
> 
> As I said before, this is strictly for Sepomex deliveries.


Nobody is answering damn fonopost... :madmax: :madmax: :madmax:

I'm dialing to the two numbers on their page, but no luck. I'll keep on trying though. Packages sent to me have arrived in a matter of 10 working days.... except for this goddamn tyre... I'll not give up until someone explain me where in the hell my package is or either Bob or me get it to our respective door.

I had an experience with Magura where Sepomex simply sent back the package to them... I knew it because the Magura crew told me about it, because as for Sepomex...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Nobody is answering damn fonopost... :madmax: :madmax: :madmax:
> .


Teléfono: *5385-0960 * en la Ciudad de México. 
Llama sin costo desde cualquier punto del territorio nacional al: *01 800 701 45 00* 
Fax: *53850900 ext. 45401*
Correo electrónico: [email protected] 

Horario: Lunes a Viernes de *8:00 a 15:00* y de *16:00 a 18:00* horas.
Avenida Ceylán 468, Colonia Cosmopolita C.P. 02523 México, D.F.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Fonopost hours are from 8 to 3, then from 4 to 6 I think...

Try now Warp, they must have returned from lunch time


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Well... Called Fonopost. It turns out the system has no info on my tyre and Bob has to claim for it to the USPS :skep:  

Also, I got told by the lady of the Fonopost that they're very dalyed with deliveries and they're just delivering the packages sent by Dec-9th. So that's roughly over three weeks as Roberto has mentioned before.

So... you must be getting your stuff anytime next week (I haven't had a package delivered on Friday, so that makes your best ETA like Wed next week).

As for my brakes.... ahh... long wait.


DANG... Do people really needs to have lunch???


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Well... Called Fonopost. It turns out the system has no info on my tyre and Bob has to claim for it to the USPS :skep:
> 
> Also, I got told by the lady of the Fonopost that they're very dalyed with deliveries and they're just delivering the packages sent by Dec-9th. So that's roughly over three weeks as Roberto has mentioned before.
> 
> ...


Aduana and Sepomex guys are a bunch of bastards


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Well... Called Fonopost. It turns out the system has no info on my tyre and Bob has to claim for it to the USPS :skep:
> 
> Also, I got told by the lady of the Fonopost that they're very dalyed with deliveries and they're just delivering the packages sent by Dec-9th. So that's roughly over three weeks as Roberto has mentioned before.
> .......


Of course, no one believes ME when I say something...geez!

I think our package was sent by Chad on the 11 or 12, but left San Francisco on the 18th, so I guess I'm still riding with the Revelation next week.... no problem, but I would have liked to ride my new wheels! darn they look sweet...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I juts called Fonopost... 545 package hasnt entered their system and its stuck in aduana, mine is about to be released...´´

They told me aduana clearance is 15 to 20 working days, then it takes 1-3 days to reach the post office...

He said the most probable thing is that my package will be delivered next week or maybe Friday..


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I juts called Fonopost... 545 package hasnt entered their system and its stuck in aduana, mine is about to be released...´´
> 
> They told me aduana clearance is 15 to 20 working days, then it takes 1-3 days to reach the post office...
> 
> He said the most probable thing is that my package will be delivered next week or maybe Friday..


Hey! Cool.... I tryed to phone them, but got stuck in the 'I'll transfer you to Juan Perez..' stage....

This is good news, IMO.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> They told me aduana clearance is 15 to 20 working days, then it takes 1-3 days to reach the post office...


That sounds like "December Schedule" as I've received packages much faster than that, being them delivered in about two natural weeks.

If these guys are lying to us, at least we're getting the same lies...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Dammit. This really sucks. Im getting my fork 1 month and a half after I ordered it. If it wasnt for FedUp, I would have it for more than 1 week now. :madmax:

Yeah. Its gonna be a long wait for my stuff and yours Warp. :madman:

Thanks for the phone though



rzozaya1969 said:


> think none of us was really expecting a large custom overload...


Well, I told him before he told me that...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Dammit. This really sucks. Im getting my fork 1 month and a half after I ordered it. If it wasnt for FedUp, I would have it for more than 1 week now. :madmax:
> 
> Yeah. Its gonna be a long wait for my stuff and yours Warp. :madman:
> 
> ...


Anyway, I hope you get the stuff soon.... Warp, btw, I think you'll have something for me on your delivery, we have to talk later (a Marzocchi shock pump). I don't know if Chad sent it or not...

Well, about Tacubaya and my delivery, I would guess the package could be delivered to the post office tuesday or wednesday, I think hoping for friday is too soon. But I've known to be wrong, and I hope to be wrong on this.

Good luck!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Anyway, I hope you get the stuff soon.... Warp, btw, I think you'll have something for me on your delivery, we have to talk later (a Marzocchi shock pump). I don't know if Chad sent it or not...


Whatever is in my package is MINE!! :devil:



rzozaya1969 said:


> Well, about Tacubaya and my delivery, I would guess the package could be delivered to the post office tuesday or wednesday, I think hoping for friday is too soon. But I've known to be wrong, and I hope to be wrong on this.
> 
> Good luck!


Yeah, tue-wed seems more like it.

545... Waiting is a beyotch!!!!  :incazzato:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> 545... Waiting is a beyotch!!!!  :incazzato:


:yesnod:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

F#$%ck!!!!!!!

I just called the Sepomex ba$$tards and they say a package sent to me on the 15th of Dec. hasn't even entered the country.... :madmax: :madmax: :madman: :madman:  

F#$%ck!!!!!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> F#$%ck!!!!!!!
> 
> I just called the Sepomex ba$$tards and they say a package sent to me on the 15th of Dec. hasn't even entered the country.... :madmax: :madmax: :madman: :madman:
> 
> F#$%ck!!!!!!!


So, what did you ordered?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> F#$%ck!!!!!!!
> 
> I just called the Sepomex ba$$tards and they say a package sent to me on the 15th of Dec. hasn't even entered the country.... :madmax: :madmax: :madman: :madman:
> 
> F#$%ck!!!!!!!


I had stuff sent on the 29th and 30th... wanna guess where it is?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Whatever is in my package is MINE!! :devil:


I wonder what Tacubaya would say if I said the above line.....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> I had stuff sent on the 29th and 30th... wanna guess where it is?


In a burrito heading to San Francisco.... brrrr...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> In a burrito heading to San Francisco.... brrrr...


Actually a burro leaving SF....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Actually a burro leaving SF....


No, the journey from SF will be done by blind monkeys.....


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> So, what did you ordered?


Its *"my precious"*, I sent my Gravity Retarder to Larry to exchange for the 7.5" one... BAAAD decision... :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Eeeek!!!!!

I guess I never learn!

I just bought a tripod and used USPS to send it... I'm in no hurry and don't want to spend too much on photography...yet.

Click here to see it


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Nice tripod with compass  
Congratulations :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Its *"my precious"*, I sent my Gravity Retarder to Larry to exchange for the 7.5" one... BAAAD decision... :madman: :madman: :madman:


Well, now that you don't have a seatpost, you'll be better for downhills.. what I'd worry is peddaling while standing up....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Its *"my precious"*, I sent my Gravity Retarder to Larry to exchange for the 7.5" one... BAAAD decision... :madman: :madman: :madman:


Now you're just a human and I can kick your arse on the climbs while Tacu gives you some serious arse whooping on the DH!!

You just lost your superporwers... I had to bribe Larry, but I did it.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I wonder what Tacubaya would say if I said the above line.....


hey....:nono: :nono: :nono: ... I have some stuff on that package as well:skep:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gambox said:


> Nice tripod with compass


That's my middle name....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> That's my middle name....


What, your middle name is compASS?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> hey....:nono: :nono: :nono: ... I have some stuff on that package as well:skep:


ohhh... more goodies, yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> That's my middle name....


Warp warp :nono: 
You are a pervert. Youre just polluting our poor souls with all your profanity :nono:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Dont you dare touch my 66 Rzozaya nor my Marz pump :nono:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Warp warp :nono:
> You are a pervert. Youre just polluting our poor souls with all your profanity :nono:


I'm just intorducing you (no albur intended) to it before anyone else does... it's a matter of time, y'now?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> I'm just intorducing you (no albur intended) to it before anyone else does... it's a matter of time, y'now?


You know Warp... you are underestimating us, we are 16 mkay? The first time I heard about it was like 5 years ago :nono:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> You know Warp... you are underestimating us, we are 16 mkay? The first time I heard about it was like 5 years ago :nono:


No... My soul was going to go to heaven before I met warp :cryin:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> No... My soul was going to go to heaven before I met warp :cryin:


You now kids: Its not cool for uncle Warp to touch you that way. At least not till you're 18. Mkey?

Don't let the promise of easy bling corrupt your innocent souls!!!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Now you're just a human and I can kick your arse on the climbs while Tacu gives you some serious arse whooping on the DH!!


Not so fast my friend! I still have my roadie spokes so I can still battle you going uphill!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> Not so fast my friend! I still have my roadie spokes so I can still battle you going uphill!


....and impale you on the downhill :thumbsup:

I wouldnt talk about touching ehh madaleno, just remember your romantic experiences with your gravity retarder.



Renegade said:


> Yo Fo'shiznitz, a gravitee retarder is a device that provides anal sexual pleasure as you ride


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Dont you dare touch my 66 Rzozaya nor my Marz pump :nono:


yeah, dont you dare to touch our things (albur intended):nono:  .. and stay away from my new wheel set as well


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Eeeek!!!!!
> 
> I guess I never learn!
> 
> ...


Looks like a sweet Tripod... I have a Manfrotto and love it... you can't replace good set of legs for crisp pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I juts called Fonopost... 545 package hasnt entered their system and its stuck in aduana, mine is about to be released...´´
> 
> They told me aduana clearance is 15 to 20 working days, then it takes 1-3 days to reach the post office...
> 
> He said the most probable thing is that my package will be delivered next week or maybe Friday..


Wow.. that sounds like an awful lot... probably ,as Warp said, it is just the "seasonal delay". Customs in CR is usually just a couple of days, but the Post service usually sucks.... luckily there are a bunch of companies that forward mail and packages from Miami to San Jose for reasonable prices (dealing with customs)

On the other hand, here in Germany, Deutsche Post rocks.. and having DHL as the "regular" package handler (being owned by Deutsche Post) doesn't hurt either


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> yeah, dont you dare to touch our things (albur intended):nono:  .. and stay away from my new wheel set as well


and dont you dare touch my Marz am sl ata :nono:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> and dont you dare touch my Marz am sl ata :nono:


yeah It could fit on the rincon... and those wheels too

I feel this forum is getting a bit boring, maybe we are short of active members :sad:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> yeah It could fit on the rincon... and those wheels too
> 
> I feel this forum is getting a bit boring, maybe we are short of active members :sad:


Yep, actually, just starting work and busy as hell, I think...


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

how come the forum does not shows any more who is on line and who is not? :eekster: 

Is it my computer


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Maybe a little late to post this but still this is what i have in mind for "christmas" but just seems as if santa is an a$$ and dosen't whant to bring my stuff on time...
Hope they get here soon...

TLD Apex gloves
661 Race Knee/shin guards 
Panaracer Trail Blaster Kevlar back/ Panaracer Dart Classic Kevlar front
BB7 185mm front/ 160mm back
Azonic Fusion pedals or Sun Ringle Zuzu
And a stem not sure which one yet


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

mtbgiovanny said:


> Maybe a little late to post this but still this is what i have in mind for "christmas" but just seems as if santa is an a$$ and dosen't whant to bring my stuff on time...
> Hope they get here soon...
> 
> TLD Apex gloves
> ...


I dont get it.... they are on their way to Mexico but you dont know which pedals or stem are on the shipment?  Okay then...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

ITS HEEEEERE!!!!! *My precious!!!! *

Now you shall all bow before my descending powers!!!!!!!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> ITS HEEEEERE!!!!! *My precious!!!! *
> 
> Now you shall all bow before my descending powers!!!!!!!


Why did you get a suspension seatpost??? Arent turners suppossed to have good suspension? 

Dammit. I still have to wait a long time for my precious to arrive...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Why did you get a suspension seatpost??? Arent turners suppossed to have good suspension?  .


Very funny :madmax:... I will have you know my bottom is very delicate and I need the extra plush (I am considering a DH bike)


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> Very funny :madmax:... I will have you know my bottom is very delicate and I need the extra plush (I am considering a DH bike)


Delicate bottom huh? It must get a lot of action back there 

Even with a DH righ I would beat you downhill, and I would leave you even more behind in the climbs :thumbsup:


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Mmhh... Estimado foro, ¿qué me recomiendan para sustituir una... este... err... RST Gila-T6?
Se supone que va en una bici de dirt-street pero yo la usaré más para 4X. Ya revisé las DJ de Marzocchi, y me parece que si uso una de esas me herniaré. ¿Alguna recomendación?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

anteopolis said:


> Mmhh... Estimado foro, ¿qué me recomiendan para sustituir una... este... err... RST Gila-T6?
> Se supone que va en una bici de dirt-street pero yo la usaré más para 4X. Ya revisé las DJ de Marzocchi, y me parece que si uso una de esas me herniaré. ¿Alguna recomendación?


Una Phaon recortada a 100mm y con resortes mas duros...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

anteopolis said:


> Mmhh... Estimado foro, ¿qué me recomiendan para sustituir una... este... err... RST Gila-T6?
> Se supone que va en una bici de dirt-street pero yo la usaré más para 4X. Ya revisé las DJ de Marzocchi, y me parece que si uso una de esas me herniaré. ¿Alguna recomendación?


Otra opción es de Rock Shox Argyle (modelos 409 ó 318).


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

Warp: No es mala idea, si no fuera porque entonces necesitaría otra para la K2 de AllMountain.
Rzozaya1969: ¿Y esas en dónde las consigo aquí en México?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

anteopolis said:


> Warp: No es mala idea, si no fuera porque entonces necesitaría otra para la K2 de AllMountain.
> Rzozaya1969: ¿Y esas en dónde las consigo aquí en México?


en Mexico???? pidesela a Chad mejor, seguro sale mas economico y mas rapido:thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

anteopolis said:


> Warp: No es mala idea, si no fuera porque entonces necesitaría otra para la K2 de AllMountain.
> Rzozaya1969: ¿Y esas en dónde las consigo aquí en México?


Puedes intentar con Abel, y también hay otra tienda que las maneja.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

anteopolis said:


> Mmhh... Estimado foro, ¿qué me recomiendan para sustituir una... este... err... RST Gila-T6?
> Se supone que va en una bici de dirt-street pero yo la usaré más para 4X. Ya revisé las DJ de Marzocchi, y me parece que si uso una de esas me herniaré. ¿Alguna recomendación?


O una pike con U-turn :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> O una pike con U-turn :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Pike AIR con U-turn :yesnod:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Me parece que una Marzocchi 888 RC2x seria ideal para tu uso, o en su defecto una Fox 40!!



nah es broma


----------



## anteopolis (Mar 11, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Me parece que una Marzocchi 888 RC2x seria ideal para tu uso, o en su defecto una Fox 40!!
> 
> nah es broma


Lo peor del caso es que sí lo he considerado... :devil:


----------

